# Vape Apps



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

OK there is no Vape Mail today so what can we do... I've cleaned all the atomisers and put them all into a little box...I've refilled the Nautilus Tanks and put fresh batteries into the MODs... the Interllicharger is doing it's bit with the 18650's...

Mmmm let's go to the Apple App Store and see what Vape Apps they have.... Ooooo there are a few... let's download them and play!

Review to come later!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (28/3/14)

Can't find anything on the Windows Store


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

OK that was a wasted exercise... downloaded about 10 Apps from the App Store and ended up nuking all of them except one which has a calculator for volts and ohms and stuff!

Most of the apps were maps with store locations and my nearest store is about a bazillion miles away!


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Even on Android most vape apps are mediocre


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

johanct said:


> Even on Android most vape apps are mediocre



I'm not sure what I expected or what I was hoping for...


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

I was just nosy to see whats out there; I think the calc programs are at least helpful for those that forgot what they learned during standard 7 physics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (28/3/14)

can maybe build our own app? lol

I found one in the play store (android) called "Vape" (red icon). Pretty kewl that it automatically tracks your savings from not smoking and gives you some basic stats around that. Also gives you achievements as time goes on (cigarettes not smoked, money saved, days without smoking). Has some basic health improvement stats like 8hrs - normalizing oxygen, 48hrs - improved taste and smell, etc and tracks those for you as time goes by. It currently says I have improved my lung capacity by 15.6% (3 month milestone).

The nice thing is that it gives you notifications when you hit those milestones without opening the app. Nice to wake up in the morning and see a notification that you've saved XXX rand already! 

Other features:
Set cost of a pack of analogs
set number of analogs you used to smoke
Record vape expenses (then offsets the vape expense and analog saving to give a break even point and money saved)
Related to previous point, seems to average the monthly vape expense of time based on your recording of your equipment/juice purchases (frequency)
E juice calculator - % base nicotine, target nicotine, target amount(ml), water, VG/PG, flavour.
Store recipes for juices
Acheivements - mentioned above
Watt calculator


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Pretty kewl that it automatically tracks your savings from not smoking and gives you some basic stats around that.



Nice... sounds good!


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

I used that for a while @gorfrepus , but quickly uninstalled it when my vape expenses became more than what I saved by not smoking .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gorfrepus (28/3/14)

johanct said:


> I used that for a while @gorfrepus , but quickly uninstalled it when my vape expenses became more than what I saved by not smoking .


 
Hahaha!!! Ya I guess you wouldn't want a constant reminder in that case!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (28/3/14)

I'm a total amateur but I do dabble with android application programming. Might just try make an app in my free time. What sort of features would you guys expect to see in such an app?


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Love that idea @gorfrepus ! what language do you program?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gorfrepus (28/3/14)

like I said, i'm an amateur and not a programmer by profession. just enjoy messing around and have actually managed to learn a thing or two with the android sdk. most android apps are built in java with xml layouts. basic stuff is very easy and quick to put together. takes longer to make cooler stuff though (graphics, animations, custom logic) - at least for amateurs like me.


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

I've read a few good reports on android sdk - never tried it. I think you'l get some good as well as weird answers / suggestions in no time on this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (28/3/14)

lol, might be a fun project.

@johanct the android sdk has been very well put together. and eclipse really makes it quite easy to piece through the sdk. helps out a lot with filling in the blanks for the repetitive stuff. This stuff is easy to learn but not that easy to master...

Good place to start for those interested is...
http://developer.android.com/training/index.html


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Thanks for the links, I agree eclipse does save a lot of time and repetition even for C and C++ stuff.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (28/3/14)

gorfrepus said:


> I'm a total amateur but I do dabble with android application programming. Might just try make an app in my free time. What sort of features would you guys expect to see in such an app?



Coils Frog. How many wraps on what diameter id with which gauge kanthal equals what resistance. If you're interested we can work together to compile a chart with all the possibilities.

Here's a nice starting point courtesy of @Matthee 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/building-coils-basics-for-newbies.1294/#post-25822

Something like that would be useful I guess. I can't really think of another need for a vaping app apart from Ohms Law, which exists.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Nice one @Reinvanhardt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Here are 2 different spread sheets that might assist in the calcs, apologies  seems we can't attach *.xls files. If you want pm me with your e-mail address.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (3/4/14)

App Getting there... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/4/14)

Here are the above mentioned spreadsheets in a .zip folder. Thanks @johan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Great thinking @Reinvanhardt - what happened to my last 2 brain cells? archive & upload, as easy as that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (3/4/14)

HAHAHA @johan go reread your last post. 

I read it as: I archived and uploaded my last two brain cells.

Anyway, vaping app as you guys have described it sounds great, but what about a juice recipe calculator or tracking device.

So if you want to dilute your juices down, it will calculate ratios to add in respect of PG/VG/H20.

Or it can be used to track the ingredients in DIY juice blends.

Just some thoughts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/4/14)

devdev said:


> HAHAHA @johan go reread your last post.
> 
> I read it as: I archived and uploaded my last two brain cells.
> 
> ...


E liquid calculator for Android does all that. Use it all the time even has a notes section.

There is also ejuice me up for pc

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

@devdev it might just be that I've zipped my last 2 brain cells. For Android devices there is already a very nice one out for e-juice mixing called: "*E-Liquid Calculator*"


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

See my last 2 brain cells are zipped  - Gazzacpt way to fast for me


----------



## gorfrepus (3/4/14)

So from those 2 (the spreadsheets not the brain cells) which is more important? 

Im guessing the coil calculator?

Just need to know which to attempt first

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Definitely go for the coil calculator first @gorfrepus - more people doing coils than mixing


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/4/14)

johan said:


> @devdev it might just be that I've zipped my last 2 brain cells. For Android devices there is already a very nice one out for e-juice mixing called: "*E-Liquid Calculator*"


Just browsed at the right time 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/4/14)

Yes the file named "coil calculator" is would be used more than the one called "kanthal calculator"

For your reference, rounded off to the nearest decimal:

1/32' = 0.8mm
1/16' = 1.6mm
5/64' = 2mm
3/32 = 2.4mm
7/64 = 2.8mm
1/8 = 3.2mm
9/64 = 3.6mm

Cool mate!


----------



## gorfrepus (3/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Yes the file named "coil calculator" is would be used more than the one called "kanthal calculator"
> 
> For your reference, rounded off to the nearest decimal:
> 
> ...



Sweet. Dont stress about rounding. I understand the calculations and the code will take care of the rest.

Lets see where this goes...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (5/4/14)

Update: have a decent UI built up. Just fine tuning a few noob errors I made.

Code for the wattage, amps, voltage done. Busy with the gauge, bit and ohms code.

This is going better and faster than I thought. Seems I might have learnt something after all 

Stay tuned...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## gorfrepus (6/4/14)

Quick question. Can someone let me know what the most likely range for the number of wraps would be?

So for example, I doubt it would be helpful for the app to allow using '1 wrap'. Im guessing theres some sort of minimum and maximum wraps? (Excluding insane people who want to make 50 wraps lol)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Umm I think 2 wraps would be the absolute minimum limit. A 12ohm coil would need 0.4m of 32g Kanthal and 101 wraps. I think half of that would be feasible, and even then, the build would be stupid beyond belief


----------



## Reinvanhardt (6/4/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Quick question. Can someone let me know what the most likely range for the number of wraps would be?
> 
> So for example, I doubt it would be helpful for the app to allow using '1 wrap'. Im guessing theres some sort of minimum and maximum wraps? (Excluding insane people who want to make 50 wraps lol)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



I would say 5 to 12 wraps is within the majority's range. 4 to 14 would be even better if you can accommodate that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/4/14)

@Rob Fisher Please let me know what the app is that you kept Rob... Android is the only system that has a Vape Toolbox


----------



## gorfrepus (6/4/14)

Ok im sure I can accomodate 4 to 14. Should I try for 3 to 15? 

The reason for figuring this out is that im building something cool into to the UI that relates to it. The higher the possible wraps, the more work is required 

Also, just fyi, in case anyone missed it im building this for android. I dont develop for iPhone so not sure if ill be able to port onto ios or windows mobile. Hope thats ok...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Rob Fisher Please let me know what the app is that you kept Rob... Android is the only system that has a Vape Toolbox



It's called iVape and it looks pretty comprehensive and does ejuice, Ohms and voltage conversions etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/4/14)

@Rob Fisher Downloading it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (6/4/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Ok im sure I can accomodate 4 to 14. Should I try for 3 to 15?
> 
> The reason for figuring this out is that im building something cool into to the UI that relates to it. The higher the possible wraps, the more work is required
> 
> ...



Mmm... 3 - 15 has a nice ring to it (15:15). So yes, go for it.


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

@gorfrepus I think 30 is better.

If I am making a 1.5 Ohm dual coil, then I would need two 3.0 Ohm coils.

At 30g 1mm internal diameter I would need to make 21 wraps to get 3.0 ohms

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gorfrepus (6/4/14)

devdev said:


> @gorfrepus I think 30 is better.
> 
> If I am making a 1.5 Ohm dual coil, then I would need two 3.0 Ohm coils.
> 
> At 30g 1mm internal diameter I would need to make 21 wraps to get 3.0 ohms



Thanks for that input @devdev 

I never even thought about dual coils. Might just tweak something to offer a choice of single or double... some more work to be done here. Let me see what I can do.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Go download Vaper's Toolbox in Android store.

That has a drop down for multi coil builds. The program just tells you to make 2 coils at XX length


----------



## gorfrepus (6/4/14)

Ok so I just checked out vapers toolbox and its very functional. Just wondering iglf im missing something here...what is it the vapers toolbox doesnt do for you guys? Cos it seems like we're reinventing the wheel here...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Oh crapstix. I just realised that the link on the first page of this thread, the one to elsewhere on the forum, was not to the Vape Apps thread, I see now that it was about coil building as an introduction.

I thought it was this one (It's a sticky in Modder's Paradise)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/android-app-for-coil-builders.630/


All is not lost though - I don't like Vaper's toolbox that much. 

It does put out correct info, but the interface is rubbish, and I hate having to scroll across 4 screens to get to all the info I need.

Also the flow for coil building is wrong. It starts with the wire length screen - it should start with the power screen, as to me, the coil building starts with your targeted ohms.

An app that showed you the various ways to get to 1.2 ohms (if that is your target resistance) would be awesome:

eg. 66mm of 28g, 42mm of 30g, 26mm of 32g etc 

That way you could at a glance conceptualise your build, based on target resistance. After selecting which size Kanthal you wanted to use, it would then ask you for the internal diameter, and then give you the number of wraps you need

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gorfrepus (6/4/14)

All very good points. So its in improving the delivery of the info. 

The UI I was working on is quite different to vapers toolbox. It currently has all on one screen in a very visual way ratger than a textual way. 

I like the idea about suggesting possible combos to attain desired resistance. Will work towards that.

Gonna try post my UI mockup soon as it's complete to get some feedback...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Ok cool, glad that all your time isn't going to be wasted. My apologies for assuming that you already knew about Vaper's toolbox and still wanted the challenge of doing this. Time is so valuable.

Some other ideas - just chucking them out there.

If the app had an advanced mode that would be pretty cool - So if you could tell it what kanthal you had then it would only make recommendations based on that. So the idea I mentioned in the post above, showing the different ways to get that resistance, even though you get 25,26,27,28,29,30 etc. kanthal, it would be cool if you could just tick what you have on a settings/advanced screen, and then it would only show you those options

Also, maybe a coil building database - thinking that if you listed all of RipTrippers video's - with click through links to play on the youtube app that would be pretty cool.

I would probably be up for the challenge of making a list of all of them


----------



## gorfrepus (6/4/14)

Lol I feel like im reading greek now (and thats a bold statement from someone who looks at java code in their spare time)

Haha, I'll get there though. Just need a few days to research and wrap my head around the new info. 

Right now though, its time to flip through box office and watch a movie. Thinking insidious 2 might be a good choice. G'night people 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorfrepus (9/4/14)

Ok so I've worked out a way to do this but I need to iron out a few wrinkles first.

If all works out the app will alllow you to xhoose the wire you have and give the possible combinations of diameters and wraps that get you approximately to your target resistance. 

Do you guys want it only for the kanthal a1 wire like in the spreadsheet? Or do you want other wire types too? If so ill need the resistance values for the other wire types...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

I suggest stick to Kanthal A1 as very few if any that I know of uses nichrome etc.


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

Sounding awesome @gorfrepus 

I think go for Kanthal A1 at this stage. That is the one folks use the most of, and is basically only one available here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (11/4/14)

Got it working! 

On to phase 2... want to add the ohms law stuff in

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Awesome @gorfrepus looking forward to the release


----------



## gorfrepus (11/4/14)

Btw... it can do up to 30 wraps 

Can make it more if you want...easy peasy!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Btw... it can do up to 30 wraps
> 
> Can make it more if you want...easy peasy!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



No I don't think anybody is going to do more than 12 wraps, maybe 15


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

More wraps becomes important for dual, triple and quad coil builds @johan 

If target resistance is .5 you need 4x 2.0ohm coils


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Yip I agree @devdev , but I'm sure coil builders can do the calculations for parallel & series connected coils by now. Haven't seen one *single* coil with more than 15 wraps yet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gorfrepus (11/4/14)

Forgot to mention, I included the coil number in the app as well (single, dual, trip and quad). It will factor in the number of coils to the calculation.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (11/4/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Forgot to mention, I included the coil number in the app as well (single, dual, trip and quad). It will factor in the number of coils to the calculation.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Don't know if it would be possible but could you add kanthal ribbon as an option?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (12/4/14)

I can add anything really. Just need the data for kanthal ribbon (ohm per foot or ohm per inch or ohm per cm, etc)
Just need any one of those for each wire size/gauge

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (12/4/14)

gorfrepus said:


> I can add anything really. Just need the data for kanthal ribbon (ohm per foot or ohm per inch or ohm per cm, etc)
> Just need any one of those for each wire size/gauge
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Will get some info together for you later - off to soccer first


----------



## thekeeperza (12/4/14)

ohm/m
0.3x0.1 48.42
0.4x0.1 37.07
05.x0.1 30.2
0.6x0.1 22
0.7x0.1 19.36
0.8x0.1 18.66
0.9x0.1 16.98
1.0x0.1 14.76
0.7x0.08 21
0.8x0.08 22.83
0.9x0.08 20.44
1.0x0.08 18.81
1.0x0.05 30.42

Info gleaned here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

@Rob Fisher did you find any decent apps for the ipad?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher did you find any decent apps for the ipad?



Nope... Not a sausage!


----------



## gorfrepus (14/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> ohm/m
> 0.3x0.1 48.42
> 0.4x0.1 37.07
> 05.x0.1 30.2
> ...



Cool. I checked the site and theres loads of different sizes. I take it these ones u listed are the commonly used ones that should be included?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (14/4/14)

Not sure if there are more sizes but I think that covers a fair range


----------



## gorfrepus (18/4/14)

App update:
Now supports Kanthal A1 and Kanthal Ribbon.
Tested and all works well so far.
Busy adding the single/dual/trip/quad and series/parallel connection along with some other stuff I want to put in there.
Hopefully done with the code by Monday.

Then I need to finish the UI and we are almost there!

Stay tuned...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (18/4/14)

Any chance of a Windows Phone port? There are 0 good vaping apps for us


----------



## devdev (18/4/14)

Hey frog that is awesome news! Cant wait to see what youve been busy with

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/4/14)

Go for it. 
If you ever port it to iOS, i will gladly try it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (18/4/14)

I'll check it out once I'm done making this and if it's possible I'll port to other platforms.

Not keen to port onto ios as apple is vol kaka. They'll charge me 100 usd just to submit the app for review before they even agree to put in the app store. Not familiar with the windows procedures but ill check it out.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gorfrepus (19/4/14)

Just want to ask you guys to bear with me. Between work and the 1 year old at home I dont have much spare time. Trying to work on the app whenever I find a spare moment but it might take a little longer than I thought to complete. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (19/4/14)

No problem froggie! I totally understand the need to balance family/work/personal time.

I am sitting and waiting patiently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/4/14)

No worries - rather take your time.


----------



## gorfrepus (22/4/14)

Quick question, do you guys prefer seeing fractional bit sizes like 1/64 or diameters like 4.59 mm?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (22/4/14)

For me it doesn't matter, I think Gauge might be more appropriate for some as they buy in AWG - wait for more response.


----------



## gorfrepus (22/4/14)

Sorry, should have been more clear. Not the diameter of the wire. Talking about the diameter of the bit you use for wraps 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (22/4/14)

Sorry my bad - Stick to mm in this case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

I agree, mm is much easier to use.


----------



## gorfrepus (22/4/14)

Shweet...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (22/4/14)

this app is gonna be awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (22/4/14)

Wait till you see the first mockup! Doing something special for this...

Just looking at v toolbox I felt your guys pain. So im making sure this feels right!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (22/4/14)

Wow! I can't believe I never read this thread! Always thought it was about existing apps. Awesome work @gorfrepus !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (22/4/14)

Borrowed a buddy's design laptop and busy photoshopping up a storm right now... 

This UI is gonna rock...for an amateur 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## devdev (24/4/14)

Just for anyone interested I see the latest update (22 April) of Vaper's Toolkit has included Kanthal ribbon wires

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

Nice find Dev

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gorfrepus (24/4/14)

Lol, Devdev's post got me thinking...anyone up for a teaser of the UI component I was working on last night? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

Just wait - you will get the response soon from the serious coders who wants to play - is the teaser *.apk?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (24/4/14)

Lol no not the code, the graphics  gonna share this cos devdevs post reminded me of it...







Just a teaser...also not a high res output but just to give u guys a feel. Its one of thr buttons in the app

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

Apologies, my bad - maybe I'm too much of an optimist  - that button looks very cool to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (24/4/14)

Dont worry. The wait will be worth it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (24/4/14)

Wow @gorfrepus that looks tantilising! Sicker than a @Rob Fisher Menthol Ice headache!

Literally jumping out of my seat I am so excited

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gorfrepus (29/4/14)

This weekend was pretty constructive. Might be done with the app in about 2 weeks or so. Yay!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (29/4/14)

Looking forward to that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (24/5/14)

Hey people. Been out of country for a bit. Hoping to get back to finishing the app soon. Where can I find reliable sources for wire resistance data? Id like to add more than just the kanthal a1 and ribbon since its quite easy to add more data sets. Perhaps nichrome and other kanthals?


----------



## Andre (25/5/14)

Maybe this web site will help: http://www.zivipf.com/epages/63862298.sf/en_GB/?ViewObjectPath=/Shops/63862298


----------

